# parvo vs coccidiosis



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

I keep reading about members losing their pups to Parvo. I have to wonder just how many times it's misdiagnosed as coccidiosis. I went through a big bout of one or the other, I still don't know which is was and ended up making a vet very mad at me. She said the puppy (the red dog in the pic I posted that looks like a wolf hybrid..lol) had parvo and wanted 600 bucks to start treatment. I told her I thought it was coccidiosis and please just give me the meds for it and I'd be on my way. To which she let me know in a very high brow manner that she and not I went four years to school! I told her that he was a mutt, I was broke and could not afford the treatment, just PLEASE give me the meds and I'd be on my way. He was going to die without them. She did (THANK GOD) and he is alive today. I posted the following over four years ago to a vet forum because I still say there is something just not right about the parvo vs coccidiosis debate.

Over the period of 2 years I have watched a group of 7 puppies (different times, different litters) The first two were from a litter of reg. germ sheps. I kept one my friend took the other one out of town. Within 24 hours both had the same symptoms. Vomiting a clear liquid almost mucous like, no appetite, lethargic, and looks like they lost 15 pounds over night. Which then progresses to a bloody stool. I took mine to the vet, he took a stool sample announced Parvo and she was put to sleep. My friend took hers to the vet in her town she was diagnosed with Coccidiosis given meds and is now a happy dog. I went through 2 mutt pups had the same symptoms and I watched them die an agonizing death within a 48 hour period on a weekend not knowing what was going on. (the bitch to this litter was bad about bringing these puppies dead squirrels home and putting them in the box) but the pups were to small to eat them. About 6 months later another puppy from another place died same age around 4 months same symptoms. Next one of my pups was fine he was at the age every morning I get ready for work he was attacking my bedroom slippers. This morning he was in the recliner listless refusing to move. That afternoon after work he was really bad and I took him to the emergency hours vet. She did a stool sample we argued she said maybe parvo I said give me meds for Coccidiosis she did pup is fine today. Then about two months ago another puppy my daughter dragged home same symptoms we gave her pedialite and pepto that night every 3 hours next morning went to vet ask for meds for coccidiosis gave them to her she is fine today. I just dont understand which or what must be at my place. I live on 10 acres, have horses, the dogs stay inside some at night, during the day they have run of a chain linked fence area front yard of about an acre or more.

To not post everything here, I'm putting this link if you'd like to read more.

Ask the Veterinarian: parvo vs coccidiosis, white blood cells, stool specimen

I still disagree though. The symtoms if not exactly the same then that means all the puppies I had died from PARVO! Which cannot be true since the first episode and the first vet, and I might add the ONLY one out of the THREE different puppies were taken to said coccidiosis. I saw this on a beagle forum where the guy said the pup had these symptoms and was on the way to the vet. Now, get what this vet gives him and sends him home!!

"vet checked one, its parvo. 5 pills for vomiting and a bottle for diareaa for 1 pup 45.00
he also said only give pedalite water ,no food."

I just want to post this link for anyone that has a sick pup with these symptoms and no hope left except to treat it yourself.

Home Parvo Treatment ~ Healing Parvo Puppies ~ Page 1

However THIS IS THE WEBSITE THAT SAVED MY RED DOG'S LIFE!! I've had it bookmarked for over five years now. 
http://beaglesunlimited.com/beaglehealth_coccidiosis.htm:clap:


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Interesting stuff.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That's a great point and can be solved with a simple test for parvo or coccidia. Takes all the guess work out of it and you can treat with confidence. BTW Parvo has a very distinct smell than coccidia but both can be very deadly! Again if in doubt have the vet do a test for both and even a negative parvo dog can still have parvo if it is the new strain. You can do home treatment and save money but it is best to at least do the test so you can treat with the correct medication.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> That's a great point and can be solved with a simple test for parvo or coccidia. Takes all the guess work out of it and you can treat with confidence. BTW Parvo has a very distinct smell than coccidia but both can be very deadly! Again if in doubt have the vet do a test for both and even a negative parvo dog can still have parvo if it is the new strain. You can do home treatment and save money but it is best to at least do the test so you can treat with the correct medication.


I've always heard about that smell. The dogs we lost and the ones we treated had a very distinct smell to the stools. I remember it was the awfullest, most strange smell you just don't forget. Kind of like something thats dead. It's not that same odor but it's like you never forget it and it just won't get out of your nostrils even after you walk away. Thing is I treated them with Kaopectate, Flagyl and Albon and they lived! That is why I'm confused on what they actually did have.


----------



## pitties4life (Jul 6, 2010)

The smell is horrible. I just went through it again with my new puppy, it's seriously disgusting. 

My little man is pulling through though, finally.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

pitties4life said:


> The smell is horrible. I just went through it again with my new puppy, it's seriously disgusting.
> 
> My little man is pulling through though, finally.


Thank goodness. I know that smell made me gag for a very long time. And bless their hearts they just can't control it. I'm a little worried about mine right now. He is six months old and I can't remember at what age they sorta become "safe". His stools have been loose, very loose the last couple of days. I wormed him again thinking just maybe that was what it was. That was a week ago. Then I thought well maybe I've wormed him to much and maybe it upset the balance in his gut. Then again he eats every damn thing and it's worse than watching a kid. I have a grandson so I am constantly finding hot wheels, legos and such and picking them. He tore to shreds an easter basket one night. So maybe he's ate something. My son brought me a different dog food. Same brand but different flavor. Wondered if that was it. I'm lost now. He doesnt act sick at all though. Still full of piss and vinegar............ I think tonight he's gonna get some rice or yogurt and see if he straightens out.


----------

